# Hello, hello!



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

I found this forum through a friend and am afraid I'm going to have an even worse makeup addiction!  I currently have a very small collection, but what I do have I really like.  

I'm currently on a mad hunt for the best black liquid liner and a wearable bubblegum pink lipstick.  Hopefully I'll find both.  I also need new foundation, but that's another story (so hard to find).

I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome Saraid, I'm sure you'll love it here


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## n_c (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2010)

to the forum! we have a review section so you can have a look for reviews on products you are interested in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i find that l'oreal do an awesome black liquid liner - very easy to apply and cheap also


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

MAC has fab pinks, I'm sure you will find one that suits you.  Check out Viva Glam Gaga for sure!


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!  

I started a thread over in the Recommendations section to see if I can get the lipstick thing sorted out.


----------



## Purple (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to read your posts!!


----------

